# My new LC9.



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked mine up yesterday and I was able to run 50 rds. of WWB 115gr FMJ through it. 
More recoil then the SR9c or the LCP (smaller then 9c, smaller bullet with the LCP). In my view.
But, what was I expecting? It is a small hand gun! In the hand it feels great.
Yes, the trigger is real late to fire (LOOOONNNNGGG Pull)! It hits on target. I ran 7 & 10 yards and all were where I expected for me.
Here's a few pic's:





The only thing I'm not happy about is the back strap's checkering is quit pronounced for me, I'm a little sensitive with feeling in my hands due to a motorcycle accident 

Lateck,


----------

